# Golf cart or Mule



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 27, 2017)

I am seriously thinking about purchasing either a 48v Golf cart or a Mule.  I have a 4 wheeler already, but with both boys hunting pretty much full grown and hunting with me alot, we are somewhat overcrowding the 4 wheeler when we use it to get to the far reaches of our clubs.  I need something that will carry all 3 of us and our gear.  I recently drove a mule and loved it and looked at a golf cart as well.  I think both would work just nice for us.  Obviously the mule is louder, but really not very loud, it surprised me.  My 4 wheeler is alot louder.  But the mule is twice the cost of the golf cart pretty much.  Thoughts?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 27, 2017)

If you are thinking of using it to pull or tow, go with the mule. If you are fine with just hauling you and your boys, the golf cart will work.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 28, 2017)

Mule is more versatile than a golf cart...IMHO.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2017)

Mule ='s less maintenance .


----------



## transfixer (Aug 28, 2017)

I just bought a 48volt club car back in the spring, it was already lifted, I put a fresh set of batteries in after I bought it , as well as bigger battery cables,  our lease is 366 acres, I spent the weekend at the lease earlier this summer, ran the cart around the lease a couple times, both sat and sun,  still had plenty of charge left in the batteries,   which was my main concern as we don't have power on the lease.  

     I'm seriously considering leaving my 4wheeler at home this year !  The golf cart is the best money I've spent in a while,  absolutely no noise when creeping around the lease,  saw deer and turkeys that otherwise would have disappeared at the sound of the 4wheeler.   I've talked with others who say the same thing, they should have bought an electric cart years ago,  don't discount the torque they have either,  electric carts can pull quite a load,  especially if they have upgraded controllers.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 28, 2017)

To add to my comment earlier,  if you used the fourwheeler to get to your hunting area like most people do, not only does the noise let the deer know someone is in the area, but the exhaust/gas/oil smell does as well.  Might not matter that much to the does and younger deer, but I'm pretty sure the mature bucks know whats up with all that.   Electric golf cart doesn't have any of those smells, only what you add to it.   Golf cart might not be able to get into the real thick woods to retrieve a downed deer, but neither will a mule, you could always take the 4wheeler as backup for something like that if you have one that's small enough,  in recent years some of the 4wheelers have gotten so big they are difficult to maneuver in the woods.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 29, 2017)

We have a 4whlr, old army jeep (M38) and a 48v RXV Ezgo. About the only thing we use is the cart. We have 500 acres and never have an issue w it running out of juice. It just goes and goes and is so quiet. I personally don't believe the noise and fumes from a gas powered vehicle is that big of a deal. Deer will s e and smell you no matter what. I really like the mules and othe sbs vehicles. I just can't justify the money for one. They are nice and in many situations maybe be necessary. I would like to have a 4 door model to carry more people just for riding around w music and cold ones!  Now that could be justified!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2017)

The Mule is useful for all kinds of things. The cart not so much. Every electric cart or buggy I've ever had any contact with (many) is always dead when you need it, unless the batteries are new. They don't stay new long, hold less charge with time, and cost a fortune to replace. Lifted carts with big tires are especially hard on the juice, unless your property is all flat as a pancake and has no mud.


----------



## rospaw (Aug 29, 2017)

I have both and the older JD Gator is my go to. Never needs anything but a little fuel. Kids can't even kill it.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 29, 2017)

I can say I've never went to get on either of our carts and they were dead. The one here in Ga is going on 5 yrs on original batteries. This is an rxv ezgo. It has bigger tires and is lifted but it's minimum on the tires and lift. Our land is pretty hilly and this thing is amazing. These rxv's are very efficient. I know we had an older club car 36V back in Florida and it was always an issue. Not knocking club car just my experience w that cart wasn't good. We have two more rxv's i. Tn. It's very hilly there. They perform really well there to.  No doubt the mule as well as other sbs and 4whlrs are much more versatile. If I didn't have tractors and other equipment I'd have one for sure. It's just so easy to jump on the cart and go. It never has starting issues and always in our case so far has power. I really want a 4 seater  sbs just mainly for running down the road to another piece we have and it's more fun to tote friends and still have a bed. Just not sure how much I'd use it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> The Mule is useful for all kinds of things. The cart not so much. Every electric cart or buggy I've ever had any contact with (many) is always dead when you need it, unless the batteries are new. They don't stay new long, hold less charge with time, and cost a fortune to replace. Lifted carts with big tires are especially hard on the juice, unless your property is all flat as a pancake and has no mud.



Funny...I was just about to say that about every gas operated 4 wheeler I've ever been in contact with.  Dead battery...pull cord broke...bad gas...ethanol.


Really though, as with anything, it's how you care for it and how you treat it is how it will treat you back.  There are problems and advantages/disadvantages with both.  Only you can make the decision as to which is better for you.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 29, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Funny...I was just about to say that about every gas operated 4 wheeler I've ever been in contact with.  Dead battery...pull cord broke...bad gas...ethanol.
> 
> 
> Really though, as with anything, it's how you care for it and how you treat it is how it will treat you back.  There are problems and advantages/disadvantages with both.  Only you can make the decision as to which is better for you.



Exactly,  I haven't had mine long, but I talked with a bunch of guys who have been using electric carts for a while before I bought mine,  A standard golf cart from the course won't cut it for using in the woods,  not without changing a few things,  Upgrade the cables to a larger size, upgrade the solenoid, ( it takes a lot of punishment with constant on and off the throttle), Upgrade the controller so you can climb hills without putting a strain on the whole system.  Biggest #1 thing to do on an electric cart,  plug it in when you are done,  never leave it sitting without being plugged in to a battery maintainer.   Most people get 5-7yrs out of a set of batteries if they are kept on a maintainer and water level is checked on a regular basis.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2017)

transfixer said:


> Most people get 5-7yrs out of a set of batteries if they are kept on a maintainer and water level is checked on a regular basis.



This.  Everyone I talk to says it's so hard to remember to plug it in...or...my kids just don't remember...or they use tap water instead of distilled water in the batts.  Nothing kills a battery faster than those 2 things.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2017)

Massimoto for work and when doing controlled burns, electric buggy for hunting. Neither have ever let me down.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 29, 2017)

BD...We've had a converted electric cart since 2013.  Still on original Trojan batteries and going strong.  Also have a Polaris Ranger.  Like em both but the one that gets used every time down is the electric cart.   And best of all...it NEVER needs gas....ever.  I love it.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 30, 2017)

Here's our 48v club car 6" lift 22" tires


----------

